# Graines d'étoile



## Pianissima90

Recently I got this DVD for my birthday http://boutique.arte.tv/f8376-graines_etoile_serie
Graines d'étoile which is a documentary of a year overview in one of the best schools of Dance - the L'école de Danse de l'opéra de Paris, I found most interesting. Do you know more documentaries in that style?


----------

